# How much time will a swarm need in a trapout situation?



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

I had done one like this from a fresh swarm and I believe it was around 3-4 weeks. Although it wasn't that high off the ground!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Did you block off the entrance into the bathroom?
Unless you get real lucky you won't get the queen so no genetics.


----------

